# Setup for Puzzle Making



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a link to instructions on how to make an excellent precision crosscutting sled to use in making puzzle parts:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Precision-Puzzlemaking-Primer----Volume-1/
and some good ideas concerning how to go about making puzzle parts and assembling them.
rstermer


----------

